# Gun Smith or Parts



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

He guys...I have a J.Stevens Model 70 visible loader in .22 SHORT. I borrowed it to my cousin probably5 years ago and got it back a year later disassembled with parts missing. I believe all I need is a couple screws/pins that go throught the gun. Does any body know a good gun smith in the Twin Cities area that I could deal with?

I'd like to plink with it again and use while trapping...

Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd try Numrich gun parts. They may have a schematic of your particular gun in breakdown and you can just order the parts that you need and assemble it. May also try midwayusa for parts as well. Brownelle's has quite a few parts. So does gun-parts.com.

I'd just take a look around to see if you can do it yourself, if you feel comfortable doing it yourself. If not then farm it out to a smith, that's what there for.

Good luck.

Deano


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Look online too, could be a disassembly/assembly video out there somewhere also.


----------

